# Which bow to choose when having mild Carpal tunnel?



## Ravennessa (Jun 5, 2014)

I am aware of that Archery may not be the best sport to do when having Carpal tunnel... but oh well..

it's fairly mild version so far, and I am somewhat cautious (sorry for double posts but I realized that I should probably post my question here not in the intro forum where I posted my intro with the question as well), and Im maintaining it.. I work a lot by the computer and that is the culprit in the whole thing...

I want to do competition, not super serious, just a hobby but a little more serious, competition to see how I compare to myself more, I will never hunt, (I don't mind people who do, its just not in me, can eat bambi can't kill him). Hope my ramble makes sense. 

I've shot recurve, but noticed that after about 30 minutes I had some pain in the wrist, and I had problems doing a full draw, the power wasn't there, got a little shaky,.. Im thinking with training that I can improve it, could also be that I hadn't fired a bow ever either. Not sure.. I heard compound is lighter on the draw, but is there as many competitions for them as recurve? (Im fairly new in the US, and Archery is completely new to me, used to compete in rifle shooting in Sweden)

Which bow would you recommend so I can have fun, learn, and not kill my hand completely.. 

I saw other topics on carpal tunnel but non in regards which bow is better to choose when you know you have it.. 

Thank you guys in advance, and thank you for being patient with a noob posting in the wrong forum :wink::cocktail:


----------



## Ravennessa (Jun 5, 2014)

Im copying my post, I ended up going to the archery range and testing to see what would work better for my issue.. and I will likely recommend compound for anyone else with carpal.. 
I was sneaky, I was reading in the forum and realized I won't really know what will be better until I try and compare. So I went and I already know how quickly a recurve tires my wrist out, so tonight I tried a compound bow and what a world of difference!!! I ws shooting for almost 2 hours straight and I feel nothing... cause I could put all pressure on my shoulder as opposed to the wrist with the system. I came home with a Mission Menace Camo, I think they broke it down to be able to charge me more. For the whole package I paid 556... Im sure I could have gotten away with cheaper elsewhere but I have lifetime guarantee so not too bad. The bow once I got the sight adjusted shot very well for me as it's the only second time I've ever used bow and first time on compound period. 

This was my target once I got my own, and not TOO shabby if I can say so myself.. They invited me back for sunday and tuesday the little local competitions they have. And they are based so that the person that wins is the person beating their own personal best the most if that make sense. Sounds like fun, so Im going Tuesday. I really enjoyed it and I can't believe I didn't do it sooner. Ive been mulling it in my head if I wanted to invest in it since I know the bows can be a little pricey. 

Im happy with my little beast though, she's good and stable.. Works well for me! I think I will have plenty of room to grow with this one before I'd ever need an upgrade again.


----------

